# Clean and protect black plastic exterior trim



## techman56 (Aug 10, 2013)

Hello,

What do you recommed to clean and protect (and give it a good shine!) for black exterior plastic trim?

It's for a Hyundai ix35 that has a lot of black plastic trim on the exterior.

http://fullcarsreview.com/2014-hyundai-ix35-full-review-features-specs-and-quality/2014-hyundai-ix35-view-white-side-view/

Thanks.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Clean with APC and coat with CarPro DLUX 

http://www.carpro.uk.com/cquartz-dlux-plastic-rubber-coating-stl-kit/


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/shop/solution-finish-car-care-and-detailing-products.html


----------



## isctony (Sep 24, 2008)

Auto Finesse Revive

CLICK HERE!


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

black wow pro,knocks af revive for 6


----------

